# Does anyone know where to get Z31 tail lights?



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

I was replacing the seal(gasket) on my passengers side tail light cause it was leaking into my spare tire well.

needless to say, i ended up fvcking it up.

and besides breaking up the passengers side tail light i also broke the center tail light that the lock is adjacent with.

either factory, JDM, or custom. 

does anyone know where I can get em?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

junkyard, dealer, msa, victoria british, classifieds, etc.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> junkyard, dealer, msa, victoria british, classifieds, etc.


junkyard - I'll check it out

dealer - too much $$$$

MSA - only for 70's Z's

VB - thanks, I just ordered a VB catalog.

classifieds or ebay - easier for Z32 or Z33, 1987 - 1988 are still tough to get parts for.

if i had a honda I could get em at the corner grocery store. argggggg!

thanks


----------

